# No speedo or odo 88 XE Wagon



## ftwrthtx (Apr 20, 2018)

My daughter drives an 88 Sentra XE Wagon and the speedometer quit. Found a speedo cable at pick-n-pull but that didn't fix it.

Works if I hook a drill up to the business end of the cable, but not if hooked up to the transmission. I pulled the Speedo gear out of the transmission and it looks fine. Could it be the transmission itself? The gear looks fine inside it.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I am not familiar with the 1988 Sentra, but on the 1989 Sentra it uses a plastic gear on the transmission, and the transmission has metal gears interfacing inside (at least with the 4 and 5 speed manuals), so if the 88 is the same, I doubt that the metal gear would have been damaged by the plastic gear.

On the 1989 Sentra there is a spring loaded plastic square drive that plugs into the back of the dash board, and this often fails by cracking and coming off the end of the cable.
When you removed the old cable did you find damage? loose end? broken cable?
On the 1989 transmission end there is a round metal shaft with a tab sticking out the side, are you sure this tab dropped into the slot in the top of the transmission and the jam nut threads all the way down?

Let us know


----------



## ftwrthtx (Apr 20, 2018)

The plastic piece on the end of the cable was the issue. Was popping off the cable inside the housing. Added some spacers and it works now.

Any idea where the ECU is on this car? Need to reset the check engine light.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

The ECU is below the passenger seat.
Are you sure the speedo cable was giving you the light, when my 89 cable broke, I drove for several weeks and did not get any check engine light.
You can check the codes on the computer, to see what caused the check engine light to come on.


----------



## ftwrthtx (Apr 20, 2018)

I found the ECU and now just have to decipher the blinking lights


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this page:

www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------

